# recoloring stamped concrete



## cyras21 (Apr 27, 2011)

My stamped patio was completed about 5 years ago. I'm trying to get it to look like it did when it was first finished. Any ideas how to achieve this? The concrete itself is in great condition just needs recoloring.

The first pic below is what it look liked when it was first finished, *color only*. The second pic is what it looks like now.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Really, really Nice stamped and stained concrete work.

But I only see one photo and not what it looks like now.

Some reason you cannot call the concrete artisan that did this for you originally?


----------



## mcfarton (Apr 16, 2012)

that looks really good and i also only see 1 photo


----------



## cyras21 (Apr 27, 2011)

this is my patio now


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

It looks like it needed to be sealed, like 2 or 3 years ago already. If you like the way it looks wet, then a new coat of sealer should help immensly.

I would highly recommend attempting to have a site visit with the original contractor who put in in first though. Let them see it first-hand to ensure it doesn't need any additional prep BEFORE you have it sealed.

Although a DIY re-sealing is possible, it can also turn into an extreme disaster that will cost alot more to fix. I had a similar situation this year when a past customer thought they could just buy a "high quality water-based sealer" at HD and do it themselves. What a mess........:no:


----------



## cyras21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, I am NOT wanting to do this myself. The contractor that put it in, is coming to inspect. I just like to have an idea of what to expect before hand. 

When it's wet it does look nice, but there are a few spots where the color has worn off.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Generally speaking, if it looks good wet, it will look even a bit better when re-sealed with a solvent-based acrylic sealer. As for color loss, it looks like there may just be some effloresence, or other contaminents on the surface that are camoflauging the color below. If some color has left, tinted sealers are always an option. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe I need new lenses but I see photo one and photo two with totally different concrete stainig and patterns.

You would not be trying to play us would you?

I worked with high end concrete artisans for ages. Strange people

Not one I know could turn photo one into photo two.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely 2 different jobs. - Color range and pattern.

The first was a rectangular pattern and the second was a supposedly random irregular pattern. the first was a tan collor made with more permanent tan colors and the second was made with grays that probably contain carbon black and not black iron oxide because of the obvious pigment/colored dust costs.

Dick


----------



## cyras21 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, as I stated the first pic was for color comparison only. That's what the color looked like when it was first stamped, and the second (actual patio) is what it looks like now. I'm trying to get it back the the color in the first pic.


----------



## TileLindsey (May 1, 2012)

Hmm, it seems that the shiny and lustrous appearance of your patio has been gone, but with proper product like for example, a gloss concrete sealer can bring back its previous state. not really sure of what brand is good, but you can conduct some research online. :thumbup:


----------



## Landsurveyor33 (May 22, 2017)

I have a similar question. Our stain product is NewLook, it is about five years old and we would like to darken it up or model it a bit. The folks at NewLook say we can only use their product to cover it with out completely removing the stain. any suggestions would be helpful - Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> any suggestions would be helpful


Ayuh,.... Start a thread of yer own, rather than at the end of this 5 Year old thread,....

Folks won't see the dates, 'n reply to the OP, rather than you 'n _Yer question_,....

That said, the manufacturer's suggestions are where I be goin',....


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we would be certain ALL sealer was removed then recolor w/o using newlook


----------

